
My First Job: I Bought Illegal Cigarettes for City Police - nikunjk
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131029100040-52397036-my-first-job-i-bought-illegal-cigarettes-for-city-police
======
PhasmaFelis
> _Here are a few of the most important lessons I learned: Eschew
> Tradition...Find Flexibility at Work...Have a Personal Passion for Your
> Work_

She missed an important one: "Don't Care About The Little People You're
Hurting."

I wish I was being sarcastic. Bitter, maybe. Not giving a shit about the real-
world consequences of your work (narcing out harried, abused clerks, in this
case) is in fact a valuable trait if you want to succeed in business.

It's certainly relevant to all our modern success fables: Google and Facebook
devastate personal privacy; Amazon treats the warehouse staff, its hardest-
working employees, like shit; Microsoft stifles innovation and competition;
Apple does too, and their illustrious founder once lied to his best friend to
cheat him out of a couple thousand dollars. Be a sociopath and you'll go far.

